# [MEGAUPLOAD] cherche logiciel pour uploader



## iDuplo (24 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
Aprés plusieurs recherche je n'ai trouvé que jdownloader (comme équivalent à mega manager) pour me permettre de upload des fichiers sur megaupload or je n'arrive pas à uploader des fichiers avec cette application.
Quand je passe par l'uploader de megaupload j'ai souvent des bugs...
Vous vous faites comment si vous voulez upload??



Moi, je pose la question au bon endroit, lorsque je veux des réponses ! L'upload, c'est comme le download : c'est un truc qu'on fait *en réseau*, donc, comme indiqué ici, ta question n'a pas sa place dans "Applications". On déménage !


----------



## iDuplo (30 Mai 2009)

Je me permet de faire un petit up, il n'y a aucun macuser qui up sur mega upload?


----------



## black-hawk (31 Juillet 2009)

moi j ai une vitesse de DL bloquée a 37ko/s avec MU.
j ai un MBP et je suis en wifi.
c est bizard car ça allait BIEN plus vite sur mon vieux PC


----------



## guili94 (31 Mai 2010)

bonjour à tous,

Je me permets d'uploader ce topic car je suis dans la meme galere...
merci d'avance à ceux qui peuvent nous aider...


----------

